# Telephone number for iceland algarve



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

A quick question of you good people who live in the Algarve region.....can anyone give me the telephone number of Iceland in Albufeira please?

Try as I might I cannot find it on any search engine so wondering if anyone had a receipt after a recent trip there perhaps with it on???

I'd be really grateful for this info as I am in the Alentejo so cannot just pop in to ask 

Cheers All


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

OVERSEAS.ES


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

00351 289561564

There is also a big ad in this weeks Portugal News


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Both, 
Thanks so much for this information, much appreciated! 
Will also check out the ad in the Portugal news 

Cheers
Tracy


----------

